# 27rsds Owners



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

Has anyone tried to install a door in place of the accordian door in the rear bedroom? Will the wall support a bifold type door? any help is greatly appreciated. I am tired of hearing the xbox and movies when it is sleep time for me and DW.


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

Wireless headphones are cheaper than a door!









Sidewinder


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I don't know if the wall would support a heavier door but I would think it would. We haven't had alot of trouble with the door that is there. Closing the other door doesn't keep the noise out???

Gary


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

I would think that a bifold wouldn't be too heavy since they are typically hollow (so-called hollow core door). But it seems to me that it would take up precious space. When open it would be double thick, about 4 inches. Also, there could be an issue with it hitting the bed or the person operating it. Mounting it could be a challenge or not, depending on your talents.

Doubt anyone has done this mod. If you do, you gotta post pictures.

Bill


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I like sidewinders solution!

It is doubtful that any kind of door you could put up would be very effective at blocking the sound. Even if it did, the walls - heck, the entire trailer itself - are not designed with acoustics in mind.

So the next best solution would be to eliminate the source of the sound.

Just my 2 cents.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

A single 30" sliding door is on my to do list somewhere between lift shocks for the underbed storage and flipping the axles. I don't think the walls will support anything heavier than a picture and you would lose a lot of space. I know what your saying about the movies and games ant night.

John


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

Fire44 said:


> I don't know if the wall would support a heavier door but I would think it would. We haven't had alot of trouble with the door that is there. Closing the other door doesn't keep the noise out???
> 
> Gary
> [snapback]54575[/snapback]​


 It does O.K. but I am just wondering what the extra barrier would provide. Also, it would keep more light out when the bathroom has to be used during the night.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I suggest putting the kids in a tent. This way the noise stays out of the TT and the noise stays in the TT









Few outbackers have installed curtains for a bigger changing area.

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I agree wireless headphone.
Or you can send them over to Thor's TT









Don


----------



## Sacmetrofire (Sep 21, 2005)

rnameless said:


> Has anyone tried to install a door in place of the accordian door in the rear bedroom? Will the wall support a bifold type door? any help is greatly appreciated. I am tired of hearing the xbox and movies when it is sleep time for me and DW.
> [snapback]54564[/snapback]​


Sir

Get rid of the movies and Xbox. Its called camping.........


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Sacmetrofire said:


> Sir
> 
> Get rid of the movies and Xbox. Its called camping.........
> [snapback]55526[/snapback]​


Its also called trying to keep kids occupied for a week or weekend.

Steve


----------



## Reggie44 (Aug 12, 2005)

For a real Mod challenge why not try installing a pocket door? That way it does not take up extra space. If you can Mod that Nasa is looking for a few good men. JR


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Don

My TT is open to anyone and everyone...Just have to be careful of my happy face boxers







Love the pic









thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thor
Or they can rent Payge(babysitter)









Don


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

Thor said:


> Don
> 
> My TT is open to anyone and everyone...Just have to be careful of my happy face boxers
> 
> ...


Thor is one of the friendliest guys I have met... He makes friends everywhere he goes...


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Which one is Thor?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Isn't he the one being mugged by that guy.
Oh my mistake the guy is Thor









Don


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> A single 30" sliding door is on my to do list somewhere between lift shocks for the underbed storage and flipping the axles. I don't think the walls will support anything heavier than a picture and you would lose a lot of space. I know what your saying about the movies and games ant night.
> 
> John
> [snapback]54658[/snapback]​










Keep us posted on your idea of a 30" sliding door for the 27's bathroom . My idea is" something thin and light; 2 pieces of paneling glued together with some sort of "mickey mouse" trim for the edges as support. I agree it would keep the light out of the bedroom too.
Jan


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

cookie9933 said:


> johnp2000 said:
> 
> 
> > A single 30" sliding door is on my to do list somewhere between lift shocks for the underbed storage and flipping the axles. I don't think the walls will support anything heavier than a picture and you would lose a lot of space. I know what your saying about the movies and games ant night.
> ...


I would like the quality of my mods to be of better quality than Keystone builds them









John


----------

